# MPG on VR6 Turbo



## TylerUK (Feb 26, 2002)

What sort of MPG are you guys getting on your turbo's ??.


----------



## VR6x6x4T (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (TylerUK)*

Picked mine up the other day and drove 500 miles and averaged 28 mpg.....


----------



## TylerUK (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (VR6x6x4T)*

28mpg


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (TylerUK)*

I use to get anywhere between 12 and 30 before the turbo, now at 8lbs my worse/best avg is from 10-25 mpg. on the hiway ill get in the mid 20s, round town, itll be mid to hi teens on avg with the turbo.


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (Rocket SLC)*

12 mpg http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


[Modified by drivingisfun, 11:08 AM 4-8-2003]


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (drivingisfun)*

I get 38 per gallon, my car says so


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (mattstacks)*

I used to get up to 42 with the blower, until the maf started acknowledging/adapting to the #30ers. If the mfa says it it must be true








Its a great selling point if an idiot wants to buy your car!
"Wow its fast and gets great mileage....ill take it!"
LOL


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (leebro61)*

I got about 28 mpg on the highway. Around town it's not very good because my heavy foot.


----------



## vr6golf.com (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (GTI VR6)*

are you serious why would one care?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (vr6golf.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6golf.com* »_are you serious why would one care?

Gas = $ smartass!
Haha jk, whats up Matt


----------



## vr6golf.com (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (leebro61)*

Hey bumble bumble.....
You know you cant put a price on performance.....
I just think its a silly question.
What do you say we cruise up to the track on Wed together?
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (vr6golf.com)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6golf.com* »_Hey bumble bumble.....
You know you cant put a price on performance.....
I just think its a silly question.
What do you say we cruise up to the track on Wed together?
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
depends on how yuo tune it, i know spooled 2ltr said that after his SDS standalone install he got better mileage, but when you know there is power, youre foot is heavy bottom line


----------



## vr6golf.com (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (evoeone)*

Kinda what im getting @


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (mattstacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattstacks* »_I get 38 per gallon, my car says so










My MFA says 28mpg but it's more like 12-18 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Chris Barnes (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (BrandonVR6)*

I get about 18mpg w/my stage 2 w/ 30# injectors...


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (Chris Barnes)*

The MFA will give correct readings assuming your still using the stock injectors.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: MPG on VR6 Turbo (95vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95vento* »_The MFA will give correct readings assuming your still using the stock injectors. 

Thats what we were poking fun of


----------

